# Are you addicted to nail polish?!



## TINIZINE (Sep 10, 2011)

I've been addicted to painting my nails for some time now. It used to be once a week but lately I've been painting them about every 3 days mainly because I have SO many colors and if I don't pain them that often then they won't get used! My favorite place to buy nail polish is actually online because it's pretty cheap and they have all the new colors. I use this website called transdesign.com and so far i've had good experiences with them.

I actually just wrote about my love and addiction for nail polish on the zine, check it out! http://www.tinizine.com/2011/09/nail-lacquer-anonymous/

So where do YOU girls by your polish??

&lt;3TZ


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Sep 11, 2011)

Um, ish. I love nail polishes a lot but I am not an addict


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Sep 11, 2011)

I am an addicted to buying nail polish but..... I RARELY (I'm talking like 5 times a year max) paint my nails.  I don't have t he patience to let them dry lol


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 11, 2011)

Am I addicted to nail polish. *straight face* Not at all.




I don't have a large collection of over 200+ polishes (okay I do but that doesn't make me an addict.) LOL



> Originally Posted by *TINIZINE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So where do YOU girls by your polish??


 I buy my polishes at:


Cosmoprof (_OPI_ &amp; _China Glaze_)*
Ed Wyes (_OPI_)*
The Industry Source (_OPI_ &amp; _China Glaze_)*
Sally's Beauty Supply (_China Glaze_)
Walgreens (_Sinful Colors_, _Wet 'n' Wild_)
RiteAid (_Sinful Colors_, _Wet 'n' Wild_)
Fred Meyer (_Sinful Colors_, _Wet 'n' Wild_)
Walmart (_Pure Ice_)

If I can find polishes on clearance then I buy _Nicole by OPI_ at ShopKo or Target and at Sephora when on clearance I buy _Sephora_ brand or _Sephora by OPI_. I absolutely refuse to pay full price for those ones so I wait until clearance sales and pick up the polish for $3 or less.

* Note: Not open to the public.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Sep 11, 2011)

you should arrange your polishes on  shelves by color omg that would be so pretty haha


----------



## MakeupFan31 (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm so addicted to nail polish  been collecting  nail polish since I was  a little girl  many  moons ago   I had every color of the  rainbow  but  now I stick to dark colors  like purple , blues blacks and  dark pinks , and reds  every now and then I'll get a light shade  if I want my  nails to look a lil girly  for job interviews


----------



## LAminerals (Sep 11, 2011)

My new addiction is the gel nail polish! I have 6 shades so far and the base and top coat. Bought a double wide UV nail dryer from Amazon for $53. I have sone Gelish, Shellac, and the brand Ulta carries...Red something??? The polish runs $9.95-14.95 a bottle, but man....talk about longevity! Did my toes 3 weeks ago and they still look perfect, with a glass like shine. I don't have the time or patience to paint my nails every 3 days, so I don't mind the extra steps with the UV polishes. Besides...2 minutes drying time beats regular nail drying time hands down (pun intended) !


----------



## princessmayhem (Sep 11, 2011)

I am a total nail polish addict. Or in general a beauty junkie, my husband always tells everybody that he can't tell if hes

at Sephora or in my bathroom. LOL

****Love and Nailpolish****


----------



## TINIZINE (Sep 12, 2011)

doing my nails is seriously my happy place! So many people complain about the drying time but i really don't mind it. Doing my nails relaxes me, i put on my favorite tunes and let my mind roam and think about all the different designs and colors I can paint on my nails :-D &lt;3TZ


----------



## KitaRei (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm a big nail polish addict, as are my two friends/co-bloggers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm actually afraid to count how many polishes I have ^^;;


----------



## meliachanoine (Sep 16, 2011)

I can't wear it with my job, so I just paint my toenails, which is every 2-3 months when the color comes off and I redo it.


----------



## TinaTomCD (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm with you completely on the gel polish.

I get my pedicure with gel done professionally at a salon - slightly more expensive than normal pedicure but wow, what a difference. Long lasting, you can wear stockings immediately - best new product in years!


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm addicted to polish. Doesn't help than I can get or use Optimum points for the department store brands, now, either. But I do love a great bargain - ChG can be pretty affordable (half the price of OPI or Essie) at Sally's here, and I've noticed Marshall's and Winners here, have really gotten a lot of OPI in, recently. Anywho, I'm glad to hear all the Shellac/Gel stuff is getting raves. I have an appointment next week, but I've been a little worried that I'll get bored or whatever colour I've chosen within a couple of days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## inchesnfalling (Sep 18, 2011)

I am actually quite new to being a nail polish addict. I have always bit my nails, all my life, and just fairly recently have stopped and haven't even had the urge to bite. It really is so nice to have nice nails and be able to paint them such pretty colors, LOL, and I'm building up quite the collection. It's quite addicting, I'm afraid!


----------



## e.lix.abeth. (Sep 23, 2011)

I love makeup, and nailpolish is the main "makeup" I with in a year I've bought so many bottles, but it has eased up now I dont have the money to buy them. Plus I would let my bank go overdrawn just to get the new China Glaze, or a few from OPI's collection's that came out! &gt;.&lt; I had to take a look at myself, and see I had enough for now(As in a nice rainbow of colors!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), so until I can buy more of OPI Essy, Zoya, CG, I'll stick to _*maybe*_ one+ a month from Sinful Colors (just found where I can but them around here!) But also finding out how much I love Wet n Wilds Eye palettes....that's probably my next addiction  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 My polish...missing maybe 15 that are on my desk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## perfectlyem (Sep 23, 2011)

^^^ ohmygosh I am sooo envious of your collection of nail polishes. I sadly do not have that many. Yet, hehe.

I love love love finding nail polishes on sale at the drug store because I'll try colours that I normally wouldn't want to spend a ton of money on in case I end up hating it. I've been loving butter London lately and found out that I can buy it online at www.ebeauty.ca (it's a Canadian beauty site that I'm really into) and they will ship it to me for free, yay!! I really like the colour Yummy Mummy by them, I'm wearing it on my fingers and toes right now! Not sure which colour I will invest in next but really like the name of No More Waity Kaity. I can buy a polish based on the name, right??

I would cry if I couldn't wear fun nail polish to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tyari (Sep 24, 2011)

I am addicted to buying nail polish. I'm trying to polish no more than once a week because I don't want to dry them out. I get my polish from Walmart, Target, Sephora, Sally Beauty, CVS.... all kinds of places.


----------



## OneoftheWicked (Sep 29, 2011)

I wouldn't say I'm an_ addict _per say, but I do LOVE buying nail polish, especially when I'm uninspired and exhaust my collection. When I can't pick a color, I might change my polish like every other day.. so my friends say I have a bit of an obsession lol. I try to buy nail polish where I can find it the cheapest. I tend to run around tons of stores just to check prices. Yeah.. a little crazy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pandy1021 (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm not. But my daughter and wife is up to it. I can't say they are addicted to it, but they really love using nail polishes and whatsoever. It also seems like I am loving it to even at my age now, and even though I am a guy.


----------



## makeupguy (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm also addicted to nail polish.

I love buying nail polish and now have close to 100.

I change every day different colors to match my mood and clothes and I at least once every week go to the beauty salon to have manicure &amp; pedicure + polish


----------



## makeupguy (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorry I forgott I always buy mu polish at either specialized cosmetic shops or cosmetic counters in department stores


----------



## kekeka (Sep 30, 2011)

me too, I'm also addicted to nail polish. I change almost every 2 to 3 days, I have almost 100 or more nail polish @ home.  I just ordered Essie all New fall collection 2011 Case Study, Power Clutch, Carry On, lady like, Very Structured and Glamour Purse from www.herstyle-shop.com Their shipping is only $ 5 which is very cheap. CAN'T WAIT TO RECEIVE MY ALL NEW NAIL POLISH ~~ :clap


----------



## beautybesties (Oct 4, 2011)

I have shelves and drawers full.  Still trying to convince my husband it is a healthy addiction compared to others.  lol


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Oct 18, 2011)

I have over 200 bottles of nailpolishes, some cheaper brands and some more expensive. I don't think I'm addicted (some people disagree), I just really love nice nails and nice colours!


----------



## Ms3my (Nov 19, 2011)

lmaooo I have the same issue! I try so hard to wear a manicure for at least a week but I end up re-doing it in 2-3 days. I just want to wear all the different colors all at once. &amp; I can't stop buying nail polish &gt;__&lt; I'm an addict! lol.


----------



## Ms3my (Nov 19, 2011)

I love purple nail polish in general so I'll wear it in every shade. But I like dark colors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Letting my nails dry is an issue when I'm just painting my nails so I try to multi task for a flawless look lol otherwise, i end up with a smudgy mess. Ladies, try puttin on a good movie or listening to music. Make sure you have at least an hour or two of free time before you start your manicures.

Fast drying tips? coating them with olive oil and/or running them under cold water for 20 seconds (each hand)


----------



## divadoll (Nov 19, 2011)

Fast dry top coat such as Seche Vite or even the Sally version works.  It quickly dries the surface so it doesn't damage as easily.  10 min and it is surface dry.  1hr and its almost completely dry.


----------



## Slinkycats (Nov 19, 2011)

I have 1 teenie tiny box of polishes, maybe 25 + 5 nail art bottles total... I don't wear nail polish all the time. I also have to keep the nails on my left hand fairly short for practicing guitar. My nails are tiny and they split and break after about a week so I rarely have longish nails, so a lot of looks and designs are impossible for me to even try. I used to get my gel nails done a long time ago, maybe 10 yrs ago now. Not the UV gel ones, although I did have them under the uv light to help dry them, anyway I got sick of having to go every 2 1/2 weeks cause my nails grow so fast. That and my nails are tiny and thin so I would get burns from the nail files. It would get kinda painful. 

Anyway I love it but I can't say I'm addicted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... at least not yet haha!


----------



## divadoll (Nov 19, 2011)

Sounds like you need some silica supplements.  Its good for growing strong hair and nails. 



> Originally Posted by *Slinkycats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 1 teenie tiny box of polishes, maybe 25 + 5 nail art bottles total... I don't wear nail polish all the time. I also have to keep the nails on my left hand fairly short for practicing guitar. My nails are tiny and they split and break after about a week so I rarely have longish nails, so a lot of looks and designs are impossible for me to even try. I used to get my gel nails done a long time ago, maybe 10 yrs ago now. Not the UV gel ones, although I did have them under the uv light to help dry them, anyway I got sick of having to go every 2 1/2 weeks cause my nails grow so fast. That and my nails are tiny and thin so I would get burns from the nail files. It would get kinda painful.
> 
> Anyway I love it but I can't say I'm addicted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... at least not yet haha!


----------



## Slinkycats (Nov 19, 2011)

It is most likely my meds, I take a lot of meds daily to help manage my illnesses and that can change hair and nails as well. I do take a vitamin supplest but  I do need to be careful what supplements I take cause they could also react with the meds that I take. Thanks for the suggestion tho!


----------



## Slinkycats (Nov 19, 2011)

My hair is extremely strong tho even after all the torture and punishment I put it through.


----------



## Slinkycats (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the tip all the same though. I swear I'm not trying to be rude or anything honest, I think I am coming down with something, not feeling the greatest at all right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think it may be time for bed :s


----------



## divadoll (Nov 19, 2011)

No biggy.  You shouldn't take anything that would conflict with meds.  Did you know that grapefruit is bad in conjunction with certain meds?  Deadly in fact!


----------



## Slinkycats (Nov 20, 2011)

LOL Yup! Especially the ones I take. Regular Gravol is also one that can't be mixed. It can cause a psychotic break in fact! I have to take natural gravol if I need to take it, but that's just natural ginger pills. So many things I have to watch when it comes to my meds. I think I have always had thin but strong nails as long as they only get so long and then they have always split and broken. I sometimes used to bite my nails too. I don't do that anymore tho. I have used several nail strengthening polishes but I haven't had a single one of them make any real difference yet lol...


----------



## divadoll (Nov 20, 2011)

Gravol and grapefruit?  Really?  I first heard of it on the radio when a father who's daughter died from a reaction to her meds and having grapefruit juice!  There's like a giant list of meds that react with grapefruit. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Slinkycats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL Yup! Especially the ones I take. Regular Gravol is also one that can't be mixed. It can cause a psychotic break in fact! I have to take natural gravol if I need to take it, but that's just natural ginger pills. So many things I have to watch when it comes to my meds. I think I have always had thin but strong nails as long as they only get so long and then they have always split and broken. I sometimes used to bite my nails too. I don't do that anymore tho. I have used several nail strengthening polishes but I haven't had a single one of them make any real difference yet lol.


----------



## Slinkycats (Nov 20, 2011)

I didn't know about it either until I had a group session and the guest speaker was a pharmacist and he told us things to stay away from. It's quite serious. After that I started noticing those things coming up on reaction lists that came with my prescriptions. I was also warned against taking supplements of any kind. I'm also photosensitive now as well as in the sun reacts with my meds to create a chemical burn on my skin. Sux but its definitely true.


----------



## kellabella (Nov 20, 2011)

I am such a nail polish addict!!!! I've never bought any polish online but that's a good idea. I usually buy them at drugstores or beauty stores. I'm really loving glitter lately. I actually found a great tip for removing glitter really easily. You might have heard of it before, the tin foil method. It works like a charm! I did a post on it recently. Check it out if you haven't heard of it: *http://bit.ly/t4ToMi*

I'm sitting here right now trying to decide what color or colors I want to paint my nails today. I have so much so I'm always indecisive when it comes time to figure out what colors to use. Am I the only one that gets like that? 

Also, I'm in the process of making my own nail polish rack, i found several videos on You Tube on how to make them. All the supplies cost me about $10 or less. I just have so much now that I'm running out of room. 

*Where do you guys store your nail polish??*


----------



## sharonwills (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm not an addict. I paint them once in a week. Also my collection would be around 50-60 that fits in a plastic box.


----------



## Tirin (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm totally addicted to nail polish!! I haven't left the house without nail polish for 5 years now, meaning I always wear it! I paint my nails maybe once a week or less (depends on when I need to, or want to try a new color)... and I mostly paint them pink or French manicure style  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ReenaMariel (Nov 21, 2011)

I am a recent nail art convert! lol... so I have just started collecting nail polishes... for the past few months already... now I have a shoebox full of em! I guess I should say that I am going to become an addict soon?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lady92 (Nov 22, 2011)

Im a big nailpolish addict!

and not just nail polish, nail filing and shaping

What are your favourite brands? how long do they last on?


----------



## kellabella (Nov 22, 2011)

LOL Thats funny that you said, that bc I just finished making my own nail rack and organizing my polishes according to color. I had to do something lol. I had no room to keep all of them anymore. Plus this is great, I feel like Im in a nail salon! haha


----------



## Steffi (Dec 11, 2011)

Me? Addicted? Nah. 

I'm only at 424 bottles..


----------



## lady92 (Jan 18, 2012)

heyy guys, im sorry im writing this here but I have a question

how do I start a new thread?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 18, 2012)

Next to the blue button that says *Post a Reply* is a gray button that says *Start A New Thread*.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jan 18, 2012)

I definitely am! Every time my friends see me, they usually say, "OMG, you painted your nails again?" My usual snarky remark is, "Yes, is there a problem?"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Illussoire (Jan 22, 2012)

Definitely yes, my current fav is Graphite and April by Chanel! I think they both are limited editions :-(


----------



## glamigirl (Jan 22, 2012)

yes, at least i am at the moment- my obsessions fluctuate


----------



## coachdiva (Jan 27, 2012)

I think at over 600 bottles of nail polish, I can say I am addicted....and I love it! I want more!


----------



## Pancua (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm slowly getting there! When I joined, I had a single bottle of clear polish to my name. Now I have more like 10 and 4 more on their way to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MsCliffHazel (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes, every week I get a new polish done!


----------



## Jennifer3310 (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't think I'm an addict...yet lol but I have about 50 bottles. All of which I've used at least once. I've gotten a few at Sally Beauty Supply, CVS, Walgreens and Target but I'm cheap so I only get polish if it's $3 or less, I mainly get mine at Walmart.


----------



## greenapril (Feb 6, 2012)

I pretty much made myself stop buying new nail polish. I now only really rebuy top coats when I run out. I have a random question. I bought 2 OPI nail polishes and they seem to be very light and need a lot of coats to get a solid color. Is this normal or does this only happen with some colors? Nicole by OPI for me always seems to have a thicker coverage.


----------



## lolaB (Feb 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *greenapril* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I pretty much made myself stop buying new nail polish. I now only really rebuy top coats when I run out. I have a random question. I bought 2 OPI nail polishes and they seem to be very light and need a lot of coats to get a solid color. Is this normal or does this only happen with some colors? Nicole by OPI for me always seems to have a thicker coverage.


 Some shades just have different opacities. You probably just got two sheer polishes. So no, not all OPI polishes are sheer. If you want full opacity in fewer coats, wear underwear (put on an opaque nude) and then apply one coat of your polish over it.


----------

